# in den Schmutz ziehen



## Namarne

Hola: 

¿Alguien puede por favor ayudarme a entender esta expresión, si es una expresión hecha? Contexto: en Munich, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, unos jóvenes, miembros de la resistencia, acaban de ser ejecutados. La narradora se pregunta: 

_Was hatten diese Menschen getan? Was war ihr Verbrechen? *Einige zogen sie in den Schmutz*, andere sprachen von Freiheitskämpfern. _

(¿Significa "hablaban mal de ellos" o algo así?) 

Muchas gracias,  
N


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, signinifica _rajar, difamarlos_.

La verdadera expresión hecha, sin embargo (por lo menos seg'un mi experiencia) es j_emanden in den *Dreck* ziehen_.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, Sigianga.  Y gracias también por corregir la expresión. Como es un texto "leicht zu lesen" para estudiantes, se me ocurre que es posible que hayan "suavizado" la expresión. 
(En español existe: _echar pestes de alguien_; me recuerda un poco). 
¡Gracias!


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Hola, Namarne  (con el hindi,... hasta con el alemán te metes; me quito el sombrero); hola, Sigianga (cuánto tiempo)! 

He indagando ambas expresiones (me picaba la curiosidad), y el Slaby (parece mentira) no recoge nada  con "Dreck ziehen". Sin embargo, "jemanden in den Schmutz ziehen" sí lo incluye.

Curiosamente, el Duden no contempla "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen" sino sólo "jemanden aus den Dreck ziehen" y "jemanden, etwas durch den Dreck ziehen/jemanden etwas in den Dreck treten/ziehen".

Así que imagino que una expresión se habrá contaminado de la otra, y habrá adquirido su mismo significado.
Saludetes.


----------



## Namarne

lady jekyll said:


> ¡Hola, Namarne  (con el hindi,... hasta con el alemán te metes; me quito el sombrero);


(Perdona, Lady, el sombrero me lo quitaría yo si llevara, ya veo cómo dominas la lengua de Goethe, yo voy por el nivel 2 del "_schwierig_ zu lesen").  

Con Sigianga habíamos hablado del uso de *rajar*, que ella proponía y que siempre había oído como verbo transitivo. Aparte de su significado obvio, por lo visto en la zona del Río de la Plata (gracias, Calambur) significa también "echar, largar, botar a alguien", y entonces es transitivo; con el significado de "hablar mal de alguien", se construye con la preposición *de*: 
_Se pasaron dos horas rajando del jefe_. 
(Luego será el jefe el que los o las raje...)  

(Por cierto, también "largar" con *de *significa algo parecido: _largar de alguien_ es hablar a espaldas de alguien, normalmente mal). 

De todos modos todo esto es muy coloquial, y esa expresión alemana no lo parece tanto, ¿no? Se me ocurre algo así como "llenar de oprobio", además de "echar pestes de alguien". (Ahora pienso que también he oído "cubrir de mierda" a alguien, pero esto suena muy fuerte). 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## lady jekyll

Yo sólo conocía "rajar" para decir "hablar mucho". En cualquier caso me parece vulgar. Yo utilizaría los que propones,  "llenar de oprobio" y "hablar/echar pestes de alguien" (me parecen perfectos). También puede decirse "manchar de lodo el buen nombre de alguien" (por lo de_ Schmutz_), pero tal vez suena serio, literario o anticuado. O "poner a alguien en la picota" o "ponerlo/dejarlo por los suelos" (más moderno)...

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

lady jekyll said:


> (...) He indagando ambas expresiones (me picaba la curiosidad), y el Slaby (parece mentira) no recoge nada  con "Dreck ziehen". Sin embargo, "jemanden in den Schmutz ziehen" sí lo incluye.


Esto me sorprende bastante. Echá una mirada a (la cantidad de) las entradas en Google con "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen", y lo mismo con "Schmutz", respectivamente.





> Curiosamente, el Duden no contempla "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen" sino sólo "jemanden aus de*m* Dreck ziehen" y "jemanden, etwas durch den Dreck ziehen/jemanden*/*etwas in den Dreck treten/ziehen".


"jemanden/etwas in den Dreck treten" y "jemanden, etwas durch den Dreck ziehen" no los conozco para nada. (sí _jemanden durch den Kakao ziehen,_ pero eso es otra cosa)


----------



## kunvla

Hola lady jekyll

El Duden sí contempla "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen".
Fíjate en tu propia cita aquí en azul:

Curiosamente, el Duden no contempla "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen" sino sólo "jemanden aus dem Dreck ziehen" y "jemanden, etwas durch den Dreck ziehen/*jemanden*, etwas *in den Dreck *treten/*ziehen*".

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

kunvla said:


> Hola lady jekyll
> 
> El Duden sí contempla "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen".
> Fíjate en tu propia cita aquí en azul:
> 
> Curiosamente, el Duden no contempla "jemanden in den Dreck ziehen" sino sólo "jemanden aus dem Dreck ziehen" y "jemanden, etwas durch den Dreck ziehen/*jemanden*, etwas *in den Dreck *treten/*ziehen*".
> 
> Saludos



¡Por supuesto! Gracias, Kunvla. ¡Mis disculpas, Sigianga!  ¡Se me ha ido la pinza pero bien!!  ¡Habrase visto que os lo he puesto y ni me he enterado!?!!  (cómo tengo la cabeza...  tengo que dormir más horas...)

Besos, LJ


----------

